# Cigars causing diarrhea.



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

What gives with this?

i am 36, in pretty good shape, I exercise regularly and eat fairly healthy. 

I took a break from stogies for a while d/t funds, but now that I have the money I decided to grab a few sticks.

the first stick was a CAO brazilia, which used to be one of my favorites. About 1/2 way into it, I started to get the ole rumbly in my tumbly....about 20 seconds later, I had to cut the smoke short and hit the head. I had explosive diarrhea. No other symptoms. No nausea no sweats no nothing. I ate dinner like two seconds later.

so far every single stick I've tried has produced the same result, explosive diarrhea. No other symptom. 

Anyone else have this problem? This never happened to me in the past, not even when I first started? 

What gives?


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

You may have been a little "backed up". I just recently saw an episode of House M.D. on Netflix and he prescribed smoking a few cigarettes a day to one of his patients (lol) in order to relieve constipation. Apparently smoking tobacco is one of the best remedies to relieve constipation.


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe. I dunno. (Love that show btw)

It's so weird that I never had this problem before. It's making me not want to smoke anymore.


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

Are you eating them?


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

what does my title say?

of course smoking makes you Poo.

not the nasty mudslides but on occasion its been know to do "The yogurt"


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

lol, short answer... nicotine is basically a laxative, if you're THAT sensitive to it, you're kinda screwed.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

oh i see you used to smoke and not had this reaction?
just read that part....
idk what to tell you then...
something evil may be going on inside your body to cause this.


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

Try to find yourself some low/zero strength cigars. 

Nicotine will do that to some people.


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

sullen said:


> oh i see you used to smoke and not had this reaction?
> just read that part....
> idk what to tell you then...
> something evil may be going on inside your body to cause this.


yeah thats the weird part? I've never had this problem in the past.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Not uncommon. ..a week or 2 and your body will get used to it and life will get back to normal


----------



## mrpipster (Jan 14, 2013)

sullen said:


> lol, short answer... nicotine is basically a laxative, if you're THAT sensitive to it, you're kinda screwed.


Yep. Back when I used to drink and party all night that first cigarette in the morning sent me to the bathroom every time.


----------



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> Not uncommon. ..a week or 2 and your body will get used to it and life will get back to normal


^^^^^. Happened to me occasionally when I first started. It went away fairly quickly (thank God)


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> what does my title say?
> of course smoking makes you Poo.
> not the nasty mudslides but on occasion its been know to do "The yogurt"


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

smoking a cig is a great way to have a great pooh after


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

If I smoke a stick with a lot of ligero, I'll get a case of the hot snakes now and again.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Tackett said:


> yeah thats the weird part? I've never had this problem in the past.


it's def not common, i think alot of people commenting are missing what i did in my first comment, the fact that you USED to smoke.....
i "quit" smoking tobacco products twice, both times for over a month. when i lit up again after six or eight weeks, both times, never had any bowel issues....

the only thing i can think is, while nicotine acts as a laxative, it's not going to cause diarrhea, it will just make you go.
any diet changes recently? stress? you could even possibly be coming down with a cold/flu that you don't even feel yet?
have a milder smoke in a few days and see what happens.....


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

Kasanova King said:


> You may have been a little "backed up". I just recently saw an episode of House M.D. on Netflix and he prescribed smoking a few cigarettes a day to one of his patients (lol) in order to relieve constipation. Apparently smoking tobacco is one of the best remedies to relieve constipation.


Only House would recommend doing something like that. That show was great until it started getting redundant. Right about the time they did the western episode. I kinda gave up after that.

But yeah, a cig is a great way to make yourself poop. But as for assplosions. I don't know what to tell you friend.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Not diarrhea, but the one gifted Party Short I've had gave me the "urge to poop." Ditto with some pipe tobacco. I take prescription pain medication (screwed up ankle & back). So, that's a good thing. No more unpredictable laxatives for me.


----------



## Saltmarsh (Sep 20, 2013)

I wanted to ask this question last month but thought I must be crazy. I have been noticing this too, not all the time more so in the morning.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Done & done.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> Done & done.


Now that's a guy using his "head"
opcorn:


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I would be inclined to fault the drink you have with it. Sometimes my raw honey sweetened iced herb tea has that effect on my bowels sometimes during my smoke.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey, Sh*t Happens! :shock:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tackett said:


> What gives with this?
> 
> i am 36, in pretty good shape, I exercise regularly and eat fairly healthy.
> 
> ...


Sorry couldn't resist LOL!


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

This thread contains WAY too much information.
Now I need to purge my brain of the nasty mental images.


----------



## SmokeyMike (Jun 10, 2014)

All of this is good(?) information to know. I am new to sticks and am going to a friends to play poker this weekend. If I could get some gas instead of the squirts I might just have a chance to win.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:smoke2:


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

I know if I smoke at night I usually always take a morning number 2 the next day but never had the urge the night night of or while smoking. I remember last year my brother in laws back gave out from doing flooring and he was out on workmans comp. He quit smoking and well quit going number 2 because it hurt for him to sit down. Well two weeks into the injury he was doing really great and could sit but had the fear of whta his first number 2 would be like and was holding off. One morning he had a cigarette and well I never hear a man yell like he did that night. It wasnt funny at the time but we both bust up laughing at it now


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

When I think of shit I think of Gurkha, RP, CAO


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok. 

I must have either had a stomach bug or I just needed to adapt as others have mentioned.

I haven't had an issue lately. Knock on wood!


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

Damselnotindistress said:


> I would be inclined to fault the drink you have with it. Sometimes my raw honey sweetened iced herb tea has that effect on my bowels sometimes during my smoke.


I'm one of those strange people who like drinking water with my stogies. Seems to keep the palette clean between draws.


----------



## Dawgs7 (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't think cigars have affected me this way. Now Mexican food, thats a different story!


----------

